# Sales Tax for t-shirt online store/printing service



## chishirt (Apr 11, 2013)

I live in new york and own an online t-shirt printing service/ sell graphic t-shirts too.
Do I need to get a sales tax licence and tax my customers? I don't make close to 30K yet.
Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't know about NY, but in my state we only collect sales tax on sales to people within-the state, even if the sale is online. No tax on sales to customers outside the state,whether on line it via phone


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> Don't know about NY, but in my state we only collect sales tax on sales to people within-the state, even if the sale is online. No tax on sales to customers outside the state,whether on line it via phone



And it does not matter if you only sell $1.00 worth of stuff inside the state, you still must collect sales tax and pay it in to the state.

So charles95405 , if NY requires you charge sales tax on clothing then you better get setup with them and do this right. If you do not and they happen to find out you are selling and not reporting taxes they will lock your bank accounts and send you a bill for any amount they decide to come up with no matter how much you have sold.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

chishirt said:


> I live in new york and own an online t-shirt printing service/ sell graphic t-shirts too.
> Do I need to get a sales tax licence and tax my customers? I don't make close to 30K yet.
> Thanks in advance for your feedback.


You're going to get a lot of answers - many conflicting. Go to the Dept of Revenue web site for your state and read the rules. If the language is too complicated to understand, pay for a consultation with a certified accountant. There is no one size fits all answer when it comes to taxes, and the penalties are too stiff to risk taking forum advice for granted.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

We just switched to TaxCloud to collect and remit sale taxes. It looks like it's going to be a really good service. You might check it out to see if it can be used with your eCommerce platform. Here's their website. https://taxcloud.net/


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Roy...for the record. I am not in NY...I am in CA and have had a sales permit from day one...since 1997 and remit tax collected every 90 days


----------



## chishirt (Apr 11, 2013)

Stefano said:


> You're going to get a lot of answers - many conflicting. Go to the Dept of Revenue web site for your state and read the rules. If the language is too complicated to understand, pay for a consultation with a certified accountant. There is no one size fits all answer when it comes to taxes, and the penalties are too stiff to risk taking forum advice for granted.


Thanks you are right..will do.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Even if all your sales are shipped out of state, most states require a sales tax license (cheap and easy to get) and a quarterly filing, even if no tax is collected.


----------

